# iPOD Aux Audio Cable only 9"



## das bimmer (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello,
I have a bunch of BRAND new 9" stereo cables that fit from the headphone jack of your iPOD (or any mp3 player) to the aux audio jack in most 2004 and later 3/5 sereis with Aux audio input on the stereo receiver. This cable works great with any receiver with an aux audio input. It is a perfect fit from the iPOD Holder to the aux audio input. My iPOD sounds incredible through the stock receiver with this cable. It is only 9" long (not the 6 foot cables that Best Buy sells for $30) so there is no clutter in the center console with excess cable. I am selling these for only $5.00 (includes FREE Shipping to anywhere in the US, and only $1.50 shipping to our Canadian friends). Please check out my ebay listing if you are interested: 
Ebay item # 190016236972

Just enter this number into the ebay search.

Thanks!!!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

We offer these on the site as well, they are a good addition to the DICE iPod kit or any AUX installation:

*eas 3.5mm male/female AUX extension cord*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_145&products_id=312

*eas 3.5mm male/male AUX extension cord*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_145&products_id=313


----------



## das bimmer (Aug 3, 2006)

*9" iPOD cable*

Yes, but mine or only 9" long, not 6 feet. So no clutter. And mine are $5.00 includes all shipping, I will ship same day!!! THANKS!!!


----------

